# Socializing young goats



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Just want to say hello. It's been just over a month since we received our two wethers. They are almost 4 months old now. One is still a bit shy but both are very loving. I am not sure how to socialize them more. Right now, my neighbors with two children come visit often. We don't have too many friends who could visit either. We live up in the mountains. Walking them on the roads is not safe either. Will figure something out when they trust us more. 
We really enjoy having goats and even if we don't go packing with them, they are still awesome pets.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Colorado packgoat people??*

Feed them lots of treats and it's amazing how fast they'll start trusting you.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Colorado packgoat people??*



Nanno said:


> Feed them lots of treats and it's amazing how fast they'll start trusting you.


Thanks...I am amazed how picky they are with treats though. Even with treats they initially liked are not so much anymore. The shy one like craisins but my husband thinks it's so wrong to feed them sugary treats.


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Colorado packgoat people??*

A VERY HEALTHY GOAT TREAT

I have been picking up bags of salted peanuts in the shells at the grocery store almost every two weeks when I go to town. I go to a Winco Foods ( very large grocery store in Richland) that has a bulk item section. I scoop up a large bag of satled peanuts for the goats. Its cheeper in the generic bulk section then the pre packaged Hoody or other name brands.
When I go out for my daily walk I grab a few handfuls and put them in my pocket for a treat. They love the salted shells and I think it makes them drink more water and that is good thing. I call each goat by their first name and when they respond and walk up to me they get a peanut. This really helps with other taining too like like loading up in the truck/trailer and get your tail over here its time to go.
I am new to Pack Goats and am years away from mastering this craft. I have however trained Hunting dogs for waterfowl and upland hunting for over twenty five years and am finding that training goats is very simular to dog training. Continuous repetition and positive reinforcement.

Get some salted peanuts. Your goats will love you and respond very quickly to the training.

Good food for thought. 
Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Colorado packgoat people??*

I too struggled with a picky eater for many years. Cuzco would only eat certain treats but not others that I thought would be obvious hits, and then he would change his mind a few days later. We've had pretty good success with salted peanuts, but not all the time. Pretzels and chips are a huge hit. I'd say if your goat likes sugary treats, feed them! I think the value of bonding over food far outweighs the danger posed by a bit of sugar. And don't worry... your goats' tastes will expand over time and then you can move away from the sugar treats and save them for really special occasions.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Colorado packgoat people??*

I know what you mean about them changing their minds. The very first time I went out with a handful of animal crackers, My dog took one piece but I knew he didn't eat it. Jac ate one and Walter dropped his and left it. I ended up with the rest of the crackers. I pretty much finished up the whole jar with maybe a handful or so for the dog. 
Thank You for the suggestion and tips for training. I will try salty peanuts and start using their names too. I know it could take sometimes or no time for them to start liking it...just like the sunflower seeds. I just hope they don't change their minds... :mrgreen:


----------

